# German Shepherd puppy black tongue



## Gabrielouterspace (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello guys, my name is Gabriel and I'm from Brazil (sorry for the English btw).


My mom's boyfriend gave me a real special gift ( a German Shepherd puppy!!!). He's almost 4 months old, I took him to a vet and he's health, but his tongue is almost full black/purple (it's not just some spots), my vet said that it might be a genetic fault (his tail is kinda curly too), some people tried to convince me that he's a mix with chow chow which I really doubt because he doesn't look like a chow chow. What do you guys think about it? Mix or genetic fault? I haven't seen his parents thought. Did you guys have seen a German Shepherd with black tongue once in your lives?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL both my shepherds have black spots on their tongues. It's just melanin. It's not a genetic fault.


----------



## Gabrielouterspace (Jan 3, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> LOL both my shepherds have black spots on their tongues. It's just melanin. It's not a genetic fault.


But as I said his tongue is nearly full black with some pink spots


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gabrielouterspace said:


> But as I said his tongue is nearly full black with some pink spots


and as I said It's just melanin. It's not a genetic fault. Did you want a different answer?


----------



## Gabrielouterspace (Jan 3, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> and as I said It's just melanin. It's not a genetic fault. Did you want a different answer?


Nope, that's what I wanted to hear, thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The idea that only Chows have black on their tongues and any dog with black on its tongue must be part Chow is a myth that will not die.

I have personally not seen a GSD with a tongue that was almost entirely black, but have had GSDs with one or more black spots of varying sizes. He looks pure in your photos so i wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Bem vindo para isso forum amigo!

Your puppy could possibly be a mix of some sort if he is not registered, but from his appearance I feel comfortable saying he clearly is not part Chow! An Embark DNA test could tell you for sure, but to me he looks purebred GSD.


----------

